# Was it a fledgling and can fledglings fly?



## elderflower (Dec 30, 2010)

Today I found a young pigeon on the ground under a freeway ramp. He was fully covered in feathers but did have some fluffier and yellow feathers still sticking out. There were other older pigeons around. I ran after it and it tried to fly but didn't take off - just stretched it's wings and scooted along hiding under cars and chirping. I called a local wildlife organization and they suggested I put him back in what may be a nest. I tried to catch him for a long time and couldn't. He kept hiding under cars. Finally I lost site of him but then heard the same chirping above me. I saw another young pigeon with an older bird up in the rafters of the ramp. I feel like it may have been the same young pigeon but not sure. I left some corn near the nest in case the mama or baby can eat it. 

I guess my question is, does this bird sound like a fledgling and can fledglings fly up several feet to a nest? I just want to know if he was ok and what the chances are that the young pigeon in the nest was the same pigeon I was chasing. 

He looked kind of like these and was a little smaller than an adult pigeon:

http://pigeonwriter.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/jimiwinnie2.jpg

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Columba_livia_22_days_old.jpg

http://pigeonwriter.files.wordpress.com/2009/02/0501pigeons0015.jpg

Thanks for any info you can help with!


----------



## elderflower (Dec 30, 2010)

And there was guano on his feet, which made me think he must have been from a nest.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

If she/he had the fine yellow feathers, he probably fell from the nest. They can still be quite evasive, as you found out. But they usually fledge in 5-6 weeks, the earliest.

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Look at a 4.1/2-week old here, compared to a younger baby....that will give you an idea. Keeping in mind the cere/wattle on a Homer/Racer is more pronounced than on a Feral. There are still some touches of yellow feathers remaining at 31 days old......

I dunno, though...if there's a chance/likelihood that he wasn't of age (your links show far, far younger babies)...I'd suggest taking another look to see if she/he is still around on the ground somewhere.....


----------



## elderflower (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Jaye. The pigeon looked more like this actually: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikmeylemans/1413249101/in/pool-france/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/erikmeylemans/1413247723/in/pool-france/
or this:
http://www.speedpigeon.com/19-Day_Old_baby_racing_pigeon.jpg

Both look/are younger than 5-6 weeks. 

I went back today and checked and didn't see him on the ground. I did still hear the same chirping in the nest thought. The baby in the nest looked so much like the one I was chasing. I just don't understand how the one I was chasing could disappear so easily while my back was turned. Is it at all possible that the baby flew back up to the nest (which was several feet up)? 

I guess I am just seeking peace of mind. Not that I can change anything about what happened. Even if I caught the baby I don't know how I could have placed him back up - the rafters under the ramp were pretty high up. Makes me sad to think I couldn't help more. 

Thanks for your advice!


----------

